# Heating without electric indoors - safely!



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

There must be thousands of people who want to heat a small inside space (e.g. Bongo) without the use of electricity or leisure battery. Surely someone, somewhere could invent a safe, non-electric heating device that wont cost the earth. A ready made market awaits! Or is there already something available.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi feeble cat
yes tere is. Its a gas canister powered heater powered from one of them canisters about the size of a big de icer can. costs aboyt 15-20 quid last time i looked

Or theres a greenhouse heater.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

but those give of carbon monoxide don't they you should leave a door open?

joe


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Safe heating*

Carbon monoxide is a risk with the gas heaters. I looked at the greenhouse heaters and they are either electric or parasene. I dont know anything about parasene, e.g safe to use indoors, but there are a few mentions about black soot. Has anyone used these for small indoor spaces? Or any other ideas? I'm thinking winter camping here! Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think you mean paraffin this give of a lot of water vapour and carbon monoxide

if you left it on overnight I think every think will be damp

joe

see http://www.ehow.co.uk/facts_7368168_burning-paraffin-bad_.html


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Carbon monoxide is a by-product of most things which burn for heating - not just propane gas. If its not exhausted to outside the van then it can become a problem.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used a wall mounted 'Catalytic' heater in a couple of our RVs with great success only leaving a roof vent open.

Ray.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Heating*



joedenise said:


> I think you mean paraffin this give of a lot of water vapour and carbon monoxide
> 
> if you left it on overnight I think every think will be damp
> 
> ...


Thanks. The word on the bumph is defo parasene though.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think that's the name of a company that sell greenhouse heaters, either electric or paraffin.

Joe


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

BwB said:


> Carbon monoxide is a by-product of most things which burn for heating - not just propane gas. If its not exhausted to outside the van then it can become a problem.


Only produced if they burn with a lack of oxygen ... fascinating much less than an egg cup full dispersed in your van can kill..


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Funnily enough so can only an eggcupful of oxygen. :? :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Funnily enough so can only an eggcupful of oxygen. :? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


Crikey, I will get rid of all my dangerous egg cups, they sound lethal. :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I guess you could use a paraffin greenhouse heater in a closed up Bongo - you wouldn't feel any after affects in the mornning - you'd likely be dead.

Find another way - second battery & inverter/better duvet or sleeping bag.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

joedenise said:


> see http://www.ehow.co.uk/facts_7368168_burning-paraffin-bad_.html


Paraffin wax and refined paraffin/kerosene are totally different. The link refers to candles!

We had paraffin heaters on the farm when I was growing up. I don't remember any damp.

According to the latest Regs, paraffin heaters require the same amount of ventilation as gas. So if you have a gas fire, having kero/paraffin is no more dangerous.

Have a look at Pod and Corona paraffin heaters.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Wood burning stove? Seen plenty in 'new age' camper vans, perhaps OTT for a Bongo tho!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Why not have a Diesel heater fitted would keep you snug as a bug. Could also get the one that heats water as well.

Andy


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

But very expensive! (new)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Get a Cobb 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-472119.html#472119










Pete


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Addie said:


> Wood burning stove? Seen plenty in 'new age' camper vans, perhaps OTT for a Bongo tho!


I d have one if someone would make one that had the door to the "fire box" and ash removal on the outside of the van surounded by an air chamber to gather the heat and then the lot lagged so it could mount in a cupboard and supply hot air via a little fan....
something like this and 15 inch square to fit on the back of the van and run the chimney up the side of the ladder !!!...

http://screencast.com/t/Kgux2RvdjJe


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I open all of the lockers, especially where the water-pump is housed and use a greenhouse electric blower on frost-stat setting after getting rid of any water.
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi feeblecat and all.

When StewArtona converted his Citroen Relay on my driveway, he fitted a Propex blown-air system which exhausts through the floor. I don't remember it being very expensive and was well within our capabilities to self-fit. My best friend next door, a Gas Safety Registered fitter, checked everything was sound.

Here's some more info:

http://www.propexheatsource.co.uk/HS2000E.php#top

You'll notice the new gas/electric version.

HTH :wink:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I put the larger propex in my VW T5. It was about £350 and kept us warm in -7C. Not bad considering the elevating roof was canvas!


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

we have a whale space heater - runs off gas
low profile and fitted under bench seat - looks similar to the one shown from previous poster

www.whalepumps.com


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Heater*

Thanks all. The propex heater looks good. How much space does it take up-suitable for a strapped-for-space bongo?


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The only safe way is a room sealed heater either gas or diesel/petrol.

Eberspacher or similar if you cannot fit a Truma fire. These draw their air from outside and vent the waste gases to the outside you get the heat from the heat exchanger inside your van.

http://eberspacher.com/


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Heater*



feeblecat said:


> Thanks all. The propex heater looks good. How much space does it take up-suitable for a strapped-for-space bongo?


The one StewArtona fitted was very compact. Here's another link:

http://www.propexheatsource.co.uk/air-heaters.php

According to the diagram, the main box of the HS2000 heater is about 13" long x 7" wide x 4" high, about the same as a large loaf!! The HS2800 is slightly larger. I know for a fact that Stewart is well impressed by his Propex. If we were doing another van conversion, we'd look to do the same, or move up to the gas/electric version.

HTH


----------

